# My boys! (pics)



## cloudysky4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Found them snoozing today while I was cleaning their tank. 









Ratatouille!









Tis Ego...









Where they were sleeping. 









Closer up. 









Ratatouille got bored, so he got up. 

Hope you enjoyed!
-Anna


----------



## Zoi (Feb 24, 2011)

So cute! I love it when people get shots of rats snuggled in.

I'm so used to my dumbo girls I keep getting drawn to look at their adorable perky ears XD


----------



## cloudysky4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! 

And I am drawn to look at cute little dumbo ears!  I really want a dumbo, they're just so cute!!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

They have such cute faces


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Your boys are adorable looking! How old are they?


----------



## cloudysky4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!  The boys are 1 year old, both of them.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very cute, I love that picture of them snuggled in the basket together.


----------

